# GlassFish4 in Eclipse cannot deploy



## JuriW (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
vorerst möchte ich mich entschuldigen, da ich nicht weiß, ob das das richtige Forum für diese Frage ist. Falls nicht, bitte ich den Admin diesen Thread zu löschen.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich benutze GlassFish4 und Eclipse zur dynamischen Webentwicklung. Jedoch kann ich seit heute nicht mehr deployen. Er gibt mir auch genau diese Fehlermeldung "cannot deploy". 

Ich komme auch nicht mehr auf die Admin Konsole vom GlassFish über localhost:4848. Ich sehe zwar die Oberfläche jedoch steht dort : "*Status:* The Admin Console Application is not yet installed."

Die Serverlogdatei spuckt folgendes aus:


```
[2018-05-05T20:28:14.580+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [INFO] [NCLS-CORE-00093] [javax.enterprise.system.core] [tid: _ThreadID=104 _ThreadName=Thread-23] [timeMillis: 1525544894580] [levelValue: 800] [[
  Problem while attempting to install admin console!
org.jvnet.hk2.config.TransactionFailure: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:209)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport.apply(ConfigSupport.java:139)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.install(InstallerThread.java:166)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.run(InstallerThread.java:99)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.WriteableView$ProtectedList.add(WriteableView.java:648)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread$1.run(InstallerThread.java:161)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:180)
    ... 3 more
]]
```

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Viele Grüße


----------



## stg (5. Mai 2018)

Noch nie gesehen ... aber wie schaut denn deine domain.xml aus?

Zusätzlich kannst du vielleicht auch noch den gesamten Inhalt des Logs posten. (Natürlich nur ab Start-Versuch, sofern da noch Alt-Daten drin stehen sollten...)


----------



## JuriW (5. Mai 2018)

So sieht meine domain.xml aus. 


```
<domain application-root="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/applications" version="1" log-root="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/logs">
  <security-configurations>
    <authentication-service default="true" name="adminAuth" use-password-credential="true">
      <security-provider provider-name="adminSpc" name="spcrealm" type="LoginModule">
        <login-module-config module-class="com.sun.enterprise.admin.util.AdminLoginModule" control-flag="sufficient" name="adminSpecialLM">
          <property name="config" value="server-config"></property>
          <property name="auth-realm" value="admin-realm"></property>
        </login-module-config>
      </security-provider>
      <security-provider provider-name="adminFile" name="filerealm" type="LoginModule">
        <login-module-config module-class="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.login.FileLoginModule" control-flag="sufficient" name="adminFileLM">
          <property name="config" value="server-config"></property>
          <property name="auth-realm" value="admin-realm"></property>
        </login-module-config>
      </security-provider>
    </authentication-service>
    <authorization-service default="true" name="authorizationService">
      <security-provider provider-name="simpleAuthorizationProvider" name="simpleAuthorization" type="Simple">
        <authorization-provider-config name="simpleAuthorizationProviderConfig" support-policy-deploy="false"></authorization-provider-config>
      </security-provider>
    </authorization-service>
  </security-configurations>
  <managed-job-config></managed-job-config>
  <system-applications></system-applications>
  <resources>
    <jdbc-resource pool-name="__TimerPool" object-type="system-admin" jndi-name="jdbc/__TimerPool"></jdbc-resource>
    <jdbc-resource pool-name="DerbyPool" object-type="system-all" jndi-name="jdbc/__default"></jdbc-resource>
    <jdbc-connection-pool datasource-classname="org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedXADataSource" name="__TimerPool" res-type="javax.sql.XADataSource">
      <property name="databaseName" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/lib/databases/ejbtimer"></property>
      <property name="connectionAttributes" value=";create=true"></property>
    </jdbc-connection-pool>
    <jdbc-connection-pool is-isolation-level-guaranteed="false" datasource-classname="org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDataSource" name="DerbyPool" res-type="javax.sql.DataSource">
      <property name="PortNumber" value="1527"></property>
      <property name="Password" value="APP"></property>
      <property name="User" value="APP"></property>
      <property name="serverName" value="localhost"></property>
      <property name="DatabaseName" value="sun-appserv-samples"></property>
      <property name="connectionAttributes" value=";create=true"></property>
    </jdbc-connection-pool>
    <connector-connection-pool resource-adapter-name="jmsra" max-pool-size="250" steady-pool-size="1" name="jms/__defaultConnectionFactory-Connection-Pool" connection-definition-name="javax.jms.ConnectionFactory"></connector-connection-pool>
    <connector-resource pool-name="jms/__defaultConnectionFactory-Connection-Pool" object-type="system-all-req" jndi-name="jms/__defaultConnectionFactory"></connector-resource>
    <context-service object-type="system-all" jndi-name="concurrent/__defaultContextService"></context-service>
    <managed-executor-service object-type="system-all" jndi-name="concurrent/__defaultManagedExecutorService"></managed-executor-service>
    <managed-scheduled-executor-service object-type="system-all" jndi-name="concurrent/__defaultManagedScheduledExecutorService"></managed-scheduled-executor-service>
    <managed-thread-factory object-type="system-all" jndi-name="concurrent/__defaultManagedThreadFactory"></managed-thread-factory>
    <jdbc-connection-pool driver-classname="" datasource-classname="com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource" name="MyTHIConnPool" res-type="javax.sql.DataSource">
      <property name="URL" value="jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/thidb?zeroDateTimeBehavior=convertToNull"></property>
      <property name="driverClass" value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"></property>
      <property name="Password" value="thiwebprojekt"></property>
      <property name="PortNumber" value="3306"></property>
      <property name="DatabaseName" value="thidb"></property>
      <property name="User" value="thiwebprojekt"></property>
      <property name="serverName" value="localhost"></property>
    </jdbc-connection-pool>
    <jdbc-resource pool-name="MyTHIConnPool" jndi-name="jdbc/MyTHIPool"></jdbc-resource>
  </resources>
  <servers>
    <server config-ref="server-config" name="server">
      <application-ref ref="__admingui" virtual-servers="__asadmin"></application-ref>
      <application-ref ref="Webtechnologien-DemoProject" virtual-servers="server"></application-ref>
      <application-ref ref="PraktikumWebentwicklung" virtual-servers="server"></application-ref>
      <application-ref ref="PraktikumDatenbank" virtual-servers="server"></application-ref>
      <application-ref ref="GlassFishTest" virtual-servers="server"></application-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="jdbc/__TimerPool"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="jdbc/__default"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="jms/__defaultConnectionFactory"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="concurrent/__defaultContextService"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="concurrent/__defaultManagedExecutorService"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="concurrent/__defaultManagedScheduledExecutorService"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="concurrent/__defaultManagedThreadFactory"></resource-ref>
      <resource-ref ref="jdbc/MyTHIPool"></resource-ref>
    </server>
  </servers>
  <nodes>
    <node name="localhost-domain1" install-dir="${com.sun.aas.productRoot}" type="CONFIG" node-host="localhost"></node>
  </nodes>
  <configs>
    <config name="server-config">
      <system-property name="JMS_PROVIDER_PORT" description="Port Number that JMS Service will listen for remote clients connection." value="7676"></system-property>
      <http-service>
        <access-log></access-log>
        <virtual-server network-listeners="http-listener-1,http-listener-2" id="server"></virtual-server>
        <virtual-server network-listeners="admin-listener" id="__asadmin"></virtual-server>
      </http-service>
      <iiop-service>
        <orb use-thread-pool-ids="thread-pool-1"></orb>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="3700" lazy-init="true" id="orb-listener-1"></iiop-listener>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="3820" id="SSL" security-enabled="true">
          <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as"></ssl>
        </iiop-listener>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="3920" id="SSL_MUTUALAUTH" security-enabled="true">
          <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as" client-auth-enabled="true"></ssl>
        </iiop-listener>
      </iiop-service>
      <admin-service system-jmx-connector-name="system" type="das-and-server">
        <jmx-connector address="0.0.0.0" port="8686" name="system" auth-realm-name="admin-realm" security-enabled="false"></jmx-connector>
        <property name="adminConsoleContextRoot" value="/admin"></property>
        <property name="adminConsoleDownloadLocation" value="${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/lib/install/applications/admingui.war"></property>
        <property name="ipsRoot" value="${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/.."></property>
        <das-config></das-config>
      </admin-service>
      <connector-service></connector-service>
      <transaction-service tx-log-dir="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/logs"></transaction-service>
      <batch-runtime-configuration></batch-runtime-configuration>
      <jms-service default-jms-host="default_JMS_host" type="EMBEDDED">
        <jms-host port="${JMS_PROVIDER_PORT}" name="default_JMS_host" host="localhost"></jms-host>
      </jms-service>
      <ejb-container>
        <ejb-timer-service></ejb-timer-service>
      </ejb-container>
      <rest-config></rest-config>
      <web-container>
        <session-config>
          <session-manager>
            <store-properties></store-properties>
            <manager-properties></manager-properties>
          </session-manager>
          <session-properties></session-properties>
        </session-config>
      </web-container>
      <cdi-service></cdi-service>
      <diagnostic-service></diagnostic-service>
      <security-service>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm" name="admin-realm">
          <property name="file" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/admin-keyfile"></property>
          <property name="jaas-context" value="fileRealm"></property>
        </auth-realm>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm" name="file">
          <property name="file" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/keyfile"></property>
          <property name="jaas-context" value="fileRealm"></property>
        </auth-realm>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.certificate.CertificateRealm" name="certificate"></auth-realm>
        <jacc-provider policy-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.provider.PolicyWrapper" name="default" policy-configuration-factory-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.provider.PolicyConfigurationFactoryImpl">
          <property name="repository" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/generated/policy"></property>
        </jacc-provider>
        <jacc-provider policy-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.jacc.provider.SimplePolicyProvider" name="simple" policy-configuration-factory-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.jacc.provider.SimplePolicyConfigurationFactory"></jacc-provider>
        <audit-module classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ee.Audit" name="default">
          <property name="auditOn" value="false"></property>
        </audit-module>
        <message-security-config auth-layer="SOAP">
          <provider-config provider-type="client" provider-id="XWS_ClientProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ClientSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="dynamic.username.password" value="false"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="client" provider-id="ClientProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ClientSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="dynamic.username.password" value="false"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
            <property name="security.config" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/wss-server-config-1.0.xml"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="server" provider-id="XWS_ServerProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ServerSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="server" provider-id="ServerProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ServerSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
            <property name="security.config" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/wss-server-config-1.0.xml"></property>
          </provider-config>
        </message-security-config>
        <message-security-config auth-layer="HttpServlet">
          <provider-config provider-type="server" provider-id="GFConsoleAuthModule" class-name="org.glassfish.admingui.common.security.AdminConsoleAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="sender"></request-policy>
            <response-policy></response-policy>
            <property name="loginPage" value="/login.jsf"></property>
            <property name="loginErrorPage" value="/loginError.jsf"></property>
          </provider-config>
        </message-security-config>
        <property name="default-digest-algorithm" value="SHA-256"></property>
      </security-service>
      <java-config classpath-suffix="" debug-options="-agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,server=y,suspend=n,address=9009" system-classpath="">
        <jvm-options>-XX:MaxPermSize=192m</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-client</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.awt.headless=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djdk.corba.allowOutputStreamSubclass=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.xml.accessExternalSchema=all</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.management.builder.initial=com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.AppServerMBeanServerBuilder</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-XX:+UnlockDiagnosticVMOptions</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.endorsed.dirs=${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/modules/endorsed${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/lib/endorsed</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.security.policy=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/server.policy</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.security.auth.login.config=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/login.conf</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dcom.sun.enterprise.security.httpsOutboundKeyAlias=s1as</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Xmx512m</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.net.ssl.keyStore=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/keystore.jks</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/cacerts.jks</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.ext.dirs=${com.sun.aas.javaRoot}/lib/ext${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.javaRoot}/jre/lib/ext${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/lib/ext</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djdbc.drivers=org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-DANTLR_USE_DIRECT_CLASS_LOADING=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dcom.sun.enterprise.config.config_environment_factory_class=com.sun.enterprise.config.serverbeans.AppserverConfigEnvironmentFactory</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dorg.glassfish.additionalOSGiBundlesToStart=org.apache.felix.shell,org.apache.felix.gogo.runtime,org.apache.felix.gogo.shell,org.apache.felix.gogo.command,org.apache.felix.shell.remote,org.apache.felix.fileinstall</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.port=6666</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.maxconn=1</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.ip=127.0.0.1</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dgosh.args=--nointeractive</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.dir=${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/modules/autostart/</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.poll=5000</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.log.level=2</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.bundles.new.start=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.bundles.startTransient=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.disableConfigSave=false</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-XX:NewRatio=2</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dcom.ctc.wstx.returnNullForDefaultNamespace=true</jvm-options>
      </java-config>
      <network-config>
        <protocols>
          <protocol name="http-listener-1">
            <http max-connections="250" default-virtual-server="server">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="http-listener-2" security-enabled="true">
            <http max-connections="250" default-virtual-server="server">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
            <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as"></ssl>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="admin-listener">
            <http encoded-slash-enabled="true" max-connections="250" default-virtual-server="__asadmin">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
          </protocol>
        </protocols>
        <network-listeners>
          <network-listener protocol="http-listener-1" port="8080" name="http-listener-1" thread-pool="http-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
          <network-listener protocol="http-listener-2" port="8181" name="http-listener-2" thread-pool="http-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
          <network-listener protocol="admin-listener" port="4848" name="admin-listener" thread-pool="admin-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
        </network-listeners>
        <transports>
          <transport name="tcp"></transport>
        </transports>
      </network-config>
      <thread-pools>
        <thread-pool name="admin-thread-pool" max-queue-size="256" max-thread-pool-size="50"></thread-pool>
        <thread-pool name="http-thread-pool"></thread-pool>
        <thread-pool name="thread-pool-1" max-thread-pool-size="200"></thread-pool>
      </thread-pools>
      <group-management-service>
        <failure-detection></failure-detection>
      </group-management-service>
      <monitoring-service>
        <module-monitoring-levels></module-monitoring-levels>
      </monitoring-service>
      <availability-service></availability-service>
    </config>
    <config name="default-config">
      <http-service>
        <access-log></access-log>
        <virtual-server network-listeners="http-listener-1, http-listener-2" id="server">
          <property name="default-web-xml" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/default-web.xml"></property>
        </virtual-server>
        <virtual-server network-listeners="admin-listener" id="__asadmin"></virtual-server>
      </http-service>
      <iiop-service>
        <orb use-thread-pool-ids="thread-pool-1"></orb>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="${IIOP_LISTENER_PORT}" id="orb-listener-1"></iiop-listener>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="${IIOP_SSL_LISTENER_PORT}" id="SSL" security-enabled="true">
          <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as"></ssl>
        </iiop-listener>
        <iiop-listener address="0.0.0.0" port="${IIOP_SSL_MUTUALAUTH_PORT}" id="SSL_MUTUALAUTH" security-enabled="true">
          <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as" client-auth-enabled="true"></ssl>
        </iiop-listener>
      </iiop-service>
      <admin-service system-jmx-connector-name="system">
        <jmx-connector address="0.0.0.0" port="${JMX_SYSTEM_CONNECTOR_PORT}" name="system" auth-realm-name="admin-realm" security-enabled="false"></jmx-connector>
        <property name="adminConsoleDownloadLocation" value="${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/lib/install/applications/admingui.war"></property>
        <das-config></das-config>
      </admin-service>
      <web-container>
        <session-config>
          <session-manager>
            <manager-properties></manager-properties>
            <store-properties></store-properties>
          </session-manager>
          <session-properties></session-properties>
        </session-config>
      </web-container>
      <ejb-container>
        <ejb-timer-service></ejb-timer-service>
      </ejb-container>
      <mdb-container></mdb-container>
      <jms-service addresslist-behavior="priority" default-jms-host="default_JMS_host" type="EMBEDDED">
        <jms-host port="${JMS_PROVIDER_PORT}" host="localhost" name="default_JMS_host"></jms-host>
      </jms-service>
      <log-service file="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/logs/server.log" log-rotation-limit-in-bytes="2000000">
        <module-log-levels></module-log-levels>
      </log-service>
      <security-service>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm" name="admin-realm">
          <property name="file" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/admin-keyfile"></property>
          <property name="jaas-context" value="fileRealm"></property>
        </auth-realm>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm" name="file">
          <property name="file" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/keyfile"></property>
          <property name="jaas-context" value="fileRealm"></property>
        </auth-realm>
        <auth-realm classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.certificate.CertificateRealm" name="certificate"></auth-realm>
        <jacc-provider policy-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.provider.PolicyWrapper" name="default" policy-configuration-factory-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.provider.PolicyConfigurationFactoryImpl">
          <property name="repository" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/generated/policy"></property>
        </jacc-provider>
        <jacc-provider policy-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.jacc.provider.SimplePolicyProvider" name="simple" policy-configuration-factory-provider="com.sun.enterprise.security.jacc.provider.SimplePolicyConfigurationFactory"></jacc-provider>
        <audit-module classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ee.Audit" name="default">
          <property name="auditOn" value="false"></property>
        </audit-module>
        <message-security-config auth-layer="SOAP">
          <provider-config provider-type="client" provider-id="XWS_ClientProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ClientSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="dynamic.username.password" value="false"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="client" provider-id="ClientProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ClientSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="dynamic.username.password" value="false"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
            <property name="security.config" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/wss-server-config-1.0.xml"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="server" provider-id="XWS_ServerProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ServerSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
          </provider-config>
          <provider-config provider-type="server" provider-id="ServerProvider" class-name="com.sun.xml.wss.provider.ServerSecurityAuthModule">
            <request-policy auth-source="content"></request-policy>
            <response-policy auth-source="content"></response-policy>
            <property name="encryption.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="signature.key.alias" value="s1as"></property>
            <property name="debug" value="false"></property>
            <property name="security.config" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/wss-server-config-1.0.xml"></property>
          </provider-config>
        </message-security-config>
      </security-service>
      <transaction-service automatic-recovery="true" tx-log-dir="${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/logs"></transaction-service>
      <diagnostic-service></diagnostic-service>
      <java-config classpath-suffix="" debug-options="-agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,server=y,suspend=n,address=${JAVA_DEBUGGER_PORT}" system-classpath="">
        <jvm-options>-XX:MaxPermSize=192m</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-server</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.awt.headless=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djdk.corba.allowOutputStreamSubclass=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-XX:+UnlockDiagnosticVMOptions</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.endorsed.dirs=${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/modules/endorsed${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/lib/endorsed</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.security.policy=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/server.policy</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.security.auth.login.config=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/login.conf</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dcom.sun.enterprise.security.httpsOutboundKeyAlias=s1as</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.net.ssl.keyStore=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/keystore.jks</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore=${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/config/cacerts.jks</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djava.ext.dirs=${com.sun.aas.javaRoot}/lib/ext${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.javaRoot}/jre/lib/ext${path.separator}${com.sun.aas.instanceRoot}/lib/ext</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Djdbc.drivers=org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-DANTLR_USE_DIRECT_CLASS_LOADING=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dcom.sun.enterprise.config.config_environment_factory_class=com.sun.enterprise.config.serverbeans.AppserverConfigEnvironmentFactory</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-XX:NewRatio=2</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Xmx512m</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dorg.glassfish.additionalOSGiBundlesToStart=org.apache.felix.shell,org.apache.felix.gogo.runtime,org.apache.felix.gogo.shell,org.apache.felix.gogo.command,org.apache.felix.fileinstall</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.port=${OSGI_SHELL_TELNET_PORT}</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.maxconn=1</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dosgi.shell.telnet.ip=127.0.0.1</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dgosh.args=--noshutdown -c noop=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.dir=${com.sun.aas.installRoot}/modules/autostart/</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.poll=5000</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.log.level=3</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.bundles.new.start=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.bundles.startTransient=true</jvm-options>
        <jvm-options>-Dfelix.fileinstall.disableConfigSave=false</jvm-options>
      </java-config>
      <availability-service>
        <web-container-availability></web-container-availability>
        <ejb-container-availability sfsb-store-pool-name="jdbc/hastore"></ejb-container-availability>
        <jms-availability></jms-availability>
      </availability-service>
      <network-config>
        <protocols>
          <protocol name="http-listener-1">
            <http default-virtual-server="server">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="http-listener-2" security-enabled="true">
            <http default-virtual-server="server">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
            <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" cert-nickname="s1as"></ssl>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="admin-listener">
            <http max-connections="250" default-virtual-server="__asadmin">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="sec-admin-listener" security-enabled="true">
            <http encoded-slash-enabled="true" default-virtual-server="__asadmin">
              <file-cache></file-cache>
            </http>
            <ssl classname="com.sun.enterprise.security.ssl.GlassfishSSLImpl" client-auth="want" cert-nickname="glassfish-instance" renegotiate-on-client-auth-want="false"></ssl>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="admin-http-redirect">
            <http-redirect secure="true"></http-redirect>
          </protocol>
          <protocol name="pu-protocol">
            <port-unification>
              <protocol-finder protocol="sec-admin-listener" classname="org.glassfish.grizzly.config.portunif.HttpProtocolFinder" name="http-finder"></protocol-finder>
              <protocol-finder protocol="admin-http-redirect" classname="org.glassfish.grizzly.config.portunif.HttpProtocolFinder" name="admin-http-redirect"></protocol-finder>
            </port-unification>
          </protocol>
        </protocols>
        <network-listeners>
          <network-listener protocol="http-listener-1" port="${HTTP_LISTENER_PORT}" name="http-listener-1" thread-pool="http-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
          <network-listener protocol="http-listener-2" port="${HTTP_SSL_LISTENER_PORT}" name="http-listener-2" thread-pool="http-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
          <network-listener protocol="pu-protocol" port="${ASADMIN_LISTENER_PORT}" name="admin-listener" thread-pool="http-thread-pool" transport="tcp"></network-listener>
        </network-listeners>
        <transports>
          <transport name="tcp"></transport>
        </transports>
      </network-config>
      <thread-pools>
        <thread-pool name="http-thread-pool"></thread-pool>
        <thread-pool name="thread-pool-1" max-thread-pool-size="200"></thread-pool>
        <thread-pool name="admin-thread-pool" max-thread-pool-size="50" max-queue-size="256"></thread-pool>
      </thread-pools>
      <group-management-service>
        <failure-detection></failure-detection>
      </group-management-service>
      <system-property name="JMS_PROVIDER_PORT" description="Port Number that JMS Service will listen for remote clients connection." value="27676"></system-property>
      <system-property name="ASADMIN_LISTENER_PORT" value="24848"></system-property>
      <system-property name="HTTP_LISTENER_PORT" value="28080"></system-property>
      <system-property name="HTTP_SSL_LISTENER_PORT" value="28181"></system-property>
      <system-property name="IIOP_LISTENER_PORT" value="23700"></system-property>
      <system-property name="IIOP_SSL_LISTENER_PORT" value="23820"></system-property>
      <system-property name="IIOP_SSL_MUTUALAUTH_PORT" value="23920"></system-property>
      <system-property name="JMX_SYSTEM_CONNECTOR_PORT" value="28686"></system-property>
      <system-property name="OSGI_SHELL_TELNET_PORT" value="26666"></system-property>
      <system-property name="JAVA_DEBUGGER_PORT" value="29009"></system-property>
      <monitoring-service>
        <module-monitoring-levels></module-monitoring-levels>
      </monitoring-service>
    </config>
  </configs>
  <property name="administrative.domain.name" value="domain1"></property>
  <secure-admin special-admin-indicator="d424b443-23c5-456a-94ef-31e6985d0d45">
    <secure-admin-principal dn="CN=localhost,OU=GlassFish,O=Oracle Corporation,L=Santa Clara,ST=California,C=US"></secure-admin-principal>
    <secure-admin-principal dn="CN=localhost-instance,OU=GlassFish,O=Oracle Corporation,L=Santa Clara,ST=California,C=US"></secure-admin-principal>
  </secure-admin>
  <clusters></clusters>
  <applications>
    <application context-root="/GlassFishTest" object-type="user" name="GlassFishTest" location="${com.sun.aas.instanceRootURI}/applications/GlassFishTest/">
      <property name="archiveType" value="war"></property>
      <property name="keepstate" value="true"></property>
      <property name="appLocation" value="${com.sun.aas.instanceRootURI}/applications/__internal/GlassFishTest/GlassFishTest.war"></property>
      <property name="defaultAppName" value="GlassFishTest"></property>
      <module name="GlassFishTest">
        <engine sniffer="security"></engine>
        <engine sniffer="web"></engine>
      </module>
    </application>
  </applications>
</domain>
```

Der Log hat 700000 Zeichen. Aber es ist größtenteils immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung.
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## JuriW (5. Mai 2018)

Hier nochmal der Serverlog.


```
[2018-05-05T21:46:08.915+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [INFO] [NCLS-CORE-00093] [javax.enterprise.system.core] [tid: _ThreadID=114 _ThreadName=Thread-27] [timeMillis: 1525549568915] [levelValue: 800] [[
  Problem while attempting to install admin console!
org.jvnet.hk2.config.TransactionFailure: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:209)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport.apply(ConfigSupport.java:139)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.install(InstallerThread.java:166)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.run(InstallerThread.java:99)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.WriteableView$ProtectedList.add(WriteableView.java:648)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread$1.run(InstallerThread.java:161)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:180)
    ... 3 more
]]

[2018-05-05T21:51:55.483+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [INFO] [NCLS-CORE-00093] [javax.enterprise.system.core] [tid: _ThreadID=116 _ThreadName=Thread-28] [timeMillis: 1525549915483] [levelValue: 800] [[
  Problem while attempting to install admin console!
org.jvnet.hk2.config.TransactionFailure: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:209)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport.apply(ConfigSupport.java:139)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.install(InstallerThread.java:166)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.run(InstallerThread.java:99)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.WriteableView$ProtectedList.add(WriteableView.java:648)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread$1.run(InstallerThread.java:161)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:180)
    ... 3 more
]]

[2018-05-05T21:52:48.685+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [INFO] [NCLS-CORE-00093] [javax.enterprise.system.core] [tid: _ThreadID=118 _ThreadName=Thread-29] [timeMillis: 1525549968685] [levelValue: 800] [[
  Problem while attempting to install admin console!
org.jvnet.hk2.config.TransactionFailure: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:209)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport.apply(ConfigSupport.java:139)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.install(InstallerThread.java:166)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.run(InstallerThread.java:99)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.WriteableView$ProtectedList.add(WriteableView.java:648)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread$1.run(InstallerThread.java:161)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:180)
    ... 3 more
]]
```

Und JA, ich kann mich leider erinnern, dass die domain.xml in Notepad++ offen war ... ich hoffe, da hab ich nichts rausgenommen was da reingehört ... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die domain.xml wieder in den Ursprungszustand zu versetzen?


----------



## stg (5. Mai 2018)

JuriW hat gesagt.:


> Der Log hat 700000 Zeichen. Aber es ist größtenteils immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung.



Du kannst ja vor dem Startversuch das Log löschen oder wirklich nur ab dem Startversuch den Inhalt des Logs kopieren ... soooo viel sollte da nicht kommen. Auf den ersten Blick seh ich jedenfalls nichts, was besonders verdächtig erscheint.



JuriW hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die domain.xml wieder in den Ursprungszustand zu versetzen?


Naja, das ist eine ganz normale Text-Datei ... wenn du die letzte lauffähige Version nirgends mehr hast (etwa git oder CVS Repo), dann eher nicht. Du kannst aber "von Hand" eine ganz neue Domain anlegen. Im bin-Ordner liegen einige hilfreiche batch-files.

Per `asadmin create-domain [name_der_domain]` legst du eine einfache frische Standard-Domain an. Da musst du dann natürlich noch deine Koniguration für JDBC u.A. nachziehen ... aber vermutlich bist du damit schneller durch, als du es mit der Fehlersuche und Behebung wärst.
Aber poste wie gesagt gerne mal das Log ab Startversuch der jetzigen Domain. Vielleicht entdeckt man da ja was auffälliges...


----------



## JuriW (5. Mai 2018)

Hmm, sorry, was genau meinst du mit Startversuch? Ich habe gerade 3 verschiedene "Startversuche" kopiert. 

Im git hab ich sie leider nicht  



stg hat gesagt.:


> Per `asadmin create-domain [name_der_domain]` legst du eine einfache frische Standard-Domain an.



Wo mache ich das genau?


----------



## JuriW (5. Mai 2018)

Meinst du das? 


```
2018-05-05T23:32:10.564+0200|Information: Server shutdown initiated
2018-05-05T23:32:10.839+0200|Information: Unregistered com.sun.enterprise.glassfish.bootstrap.osgi.EmbeddedOSGiGlassFishImpl@1088e87 from service registry.
2018-05-05T23:32:10.865+0200|Information: FileMonitoring shutdown
2018-05-05T23:32:11.214+0200|Information: JMXStartupService: Stopped JMXConnectorServer: null
2018-05-05T23:32:11.215+0200|Information: JMXStartupService and JMXConnectors have been shut down.
2018-05-05T23:32:12.563+0200|Information: JdbcRuntimeExtension,  getAllSystemRAResourcesAndPools = [GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource]
2018-05-05T23:51:16.591+0200|Information: Running GlassFish Version: GlassFish Server Open Source Edition  4.1.2  (build 1)
2018-05-05T23:51:16.594+0200|Information: Server log file is using Formatter class: com.sun.enterprise.server.logging.ODLLogFormatter
2018-05-05T23:51:16.941+0200|Information: Realm [admin-realm] of classtype [com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm] successfully created.
2018-05-05T23:51:16.960+0200|Information: Realm [file] of classtype [com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.file.FileRealm] successfully created.
2018-05-05T23:51:16.972+0200|Information: Realm [certificate] of classtype [com.sun.enterprise.security.auth.realm.certificate.CertificateRealm] successfully created.
2018-05-05T23:51:17.367+0200|Information: Authorization Service has successfully initialized.
2018-05-05T23:51:17.606+0200|Information: Registered org.glassfish.ha.store.adapter.cache.ShoalBackingStoreProxy for persistence-type = replicated in BackingStoreFactoryRegistry
2018-05-05T23:51:17.834+0200|Warnung: Instance could not be initialized. Class=interface org.glassfish.grizzly.http.server.AddOn, name=http-listener-1, realClassName=org.glassfish.grizzly.http2.Http2AddOn
2018-05-05T23:51:18.294+0200|Information: JTS5014: Recoverable JTS instance, serverId = [100]
2018-05-05T23:51:18.440+0200|Information: Grizzly Framework 2.3.23 started in: 372ms - bound to [/0.0.0.0:8080]
2018-05-05T23:51:18.526+0200|Warnung: Instance could not be initialized. Class=interface org.glassfish.grizzly.http.server.AddOn, name=http-listener-2, realClassName=org.glassfish.grizzly.http2.Http2AddOn
2018-05-05T23:51:18.538+0200|Information: Grizzly Framework 2.3.23 started in: 5ms - bound to [/0.0.0.0:8181]
2018-05-05T23:51:18.542+0200|Warnung: Instance could not be initialized. Class=interface org.glassfish.grizzly.http.server.AddOn, name=admin-listener, realClassName=org.glassfish.grizzly.http2.Http2AddOn
2018-05-05T23:51:18.551+0200|Information: Grizzly Framework 2.3.23 started in: 2ms - bound to [/0.0.0.0:4848]
2018-05-05T23:51:18.661+0200|Information: Grizzly Framework 2.3.23 started in: 3ms - bound to [/0.0.0.0:3700]
2018-05-05T23:51:18.835+0200|Information: visiting unvisited references
2018-05-05T23:51:20.151+0200|Information: Java security manager is disabled.
2018-05-05T23:51:20.152+0200|Information: Entering Security Startup Service.
2018-05-05T23:51:20.157+0200|Information: Loading policy provider com.sun.enterprise.security.provider.PolicyWrapper.
2018-05-05T23:51:20.203+0200|Information: Security Service(s) started successfully.
2018-05-05T23:51:20.809+0200|Information: Created HTTP listener http-listener-1 on host/port 0.0.0.0:8080
2018-05-05T23:51:20.817+0200|Information: Created HTTP listener http-listener-2 on host/port 0.0.0.0:8181
2018-05-05T23:51:20.821+0200|Information: Created HTTP listener admin-listener on host/port 0.0.0.0:4848
2018-05-05T23:51:20.859+0200|Information: Created virtual server server
2018-05-05T23:51:20.861+0200|Information: Created virtual server __asadmin
2018-05-05T23:51:21.602+0200|Information: Setting JAAS app name glassfish-web
2018-05-05T23:51:21.603+0200|Information: Virtual server server loaded default web module
2018-05-05T23:51:22.750+0200|Information: visiting unvisited references
2018-05-05T23:51:22.755+0200|Information: visiting unvisited references
2018-05-05T23:51:23.358+0200|Information: Loading application [GlassFishTest] at [/GlassFishTest]
2018-05-05T23:51:23.363+0200|Information: Loading application GlassFishTest done in 5.928 ms
2018-05-05T23:51:23.365+0200|Information: GlassFish Server Open Source Edition  4.1.2  (1) startup time : Felix (6.789ms), startup services(7.461ms), total(14.250ms)
2018-05-05T23:51:23.561+0200|Information: Grizzly Framework 2.3.23 started in: 3ms - bound to [/0.0.0.0:7676]
2018-05-05T23:51:24.166+0200|Information: HV000001: Hibernate Validator 5.1.2.Final
2018-05-05T23:51:26.282+0200|Information: JMXStartupService has started JMXConnector on JMXService URL service:jmx:rmi://AdminPC.localdomain:8686/jndi/rmi://AdminPC.localdomain:8686/jmxrmi
2018-05-05T23:51:30.219+0200|Information: Listening to REST requests at context: /management/domain.
2018-05-05T23:51:30.481+0200|Information: Registered com.sun.enterprise.glassfish.bootstrap.osgi.EmbeddedOSGiGlassFishImpl@1088e87 as OSGi service registration: org.apache.felix.framework.ServiceRegistrationImpl@1f95fc6.
2018-05-05T23:51:30.500+0200|Information: Problem while attempting to install admin console!
org.jvnet.hk2.config.TransactionFailure: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:209)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport.apply(ConfigSupport.java:139)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.install(InstallerThread.java:166)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread.run(InstallerThread.java:99)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: A ApplicationRef with the same key "__admingui" already exists in Server server
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.WriteableView$ProtectedList.add(WriteableView.java:648)
    at com.sun.enterprise.v3.admin.adapter.InstallerThread$1.run(InstallerThread.java:161)
    at org.jvnet.hk2.config.ConfigSupport._apply(ConfigSupport.java:180)
    ... 3 more
```


----------



## stg (6. Mai 2018)

JuriW hat gesagt.:


> Wo mache ich das genau?



Das batch-file (asadmin.bat) liegt im bin Ordner des GlassFish


----------



## JuriW (6. Mai 2018)

Dann bekomme ich als Antwort


```
Command asadmin not found.
Check the entry of command name. This command may be provided by a package that is not installed.
Command asadmin failed.
```

 
Hört sich irgendwie sehr schlimm an..


----------



## JuriW (6. Mai 2018)

Sorry... ich hab keine Ahnung was da passiert. Jetzt geht es auf einmal wieder ... Von jetzt auf gleich. Was für eine Art von schwarzer Magie ist das?


----------

